

Moving to AWS (it's more than 6 steps) - imperialWicket
http://imperialwicket.com/moving-to-the-aws-cloud

======
bifrost
Now that we know AWS is part of the NSA data operation, who will move private
data to AWS?

~~~
imperialWicket
Why would you put genuinely private data on anything other than a private
server?

There are still plenty of good use cases for rental hardware. Also, using
services that provide ephemeral and virtual data storage seems like a decent
way to be sure that you can erase your steps if need be.

~~~
bifrost
> Why would you put genuinely private data on anything other than a private
> server?

I don't know, but people seem to put stuff like that on AWS all the time and
assume that SSL will protect them or something.

